# How to get DTS Master HD signal to my HT



## Dalkamyr (May 26, 2015)

Hi I have an HTPC running windows 8.1

I've been hoping to be able to play movies I have on the HTPC with the DTS master HD audio format sent to my home theater. I have a Nvidia gt 720 capable of using HDMI to send video and picture to the ht receiver. Somehow though, no matter what I do, the receiver keeps saying "multi Ch" instead of "DTS HD" or "DTS HD master"... What am I missing?

What are the steps to be taken for an HTPC to be able to output DTS HD MASTER signals to the ht receiver?
And which machine is to do the decoding? the HTPC or the receiver?


----------



## Jetster (May 26, 2015)

The AVR decodes. What Receiver do you  have? What are you using to play the file? ie Windows Media player, VLC, Kodi?

Also check the sound properties on the PC in the control panel. HDMI Sound Properties / supported formats? DTS DD should be 8 channel

Finally what movie file? Its needs to have the proper sound format

Also GTX 720 >HDMI > Receiver >  HDMI > TV   (so no adapters)

And what are your HTPC specs????


There is a difference between DTS and DTS-HD and your sound is always limited by the sound properties of the movie. ( you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear)

Finaly one last thing for x264

Use CCCP codex download

Under LAV or FFDShow audio settings make sure the appropriate boxes are checked


----------



## Dalkamyr (May 27, 2015)

Jetster said:


> The AVR decodes. What Receiver do you  have? What are you using to play the file? ie Windows Media player, VLC, Kodi?
> 
> Also check the sound properties on the PC in the control panel. HDMI Sound Properties / supported formats? DTS DD should be 8 channel
> 
> ...



Big thanks for the instructions: here's more info:

I'm using the Marantz sr5008. I have an HDMI cable running from gt 720 nvidia card to marantz receiver. from the receiver I have another hdmi cable going to the HDTV. The file format (audio format) shows up as DTS in "mediainfo" but should show DTS HD 

I'm using VLC media to play my movie on my HTPC, although I intend to use kodi in the near future (I haven't been done optimizing and setting up kodi)


----------



## Jetster (May 27, 2015)

Don't use VLC for now. Download CCCP and use Windows Media Player   http://www.cccp-project.net/download.php?type=cccp  And tyou might have to check a few boxes in the Audio Lav 

Kodi doesn't natively  play HD audio at this time but will play DTS and DD


----------



## timta2 (May 27, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Don't use VLC for now. Download CCCP and use Windows Media Player   http://www.cccp-project.net/download.php?type=cccp
> 
> Kodi doesn't natively  play HD audio at this time but will play DTS and DD



It's supported the HD formats since it was XBMC. System->Audio Output->TrueHD capable receiver, DTS-HD capable receiver.

http://kodi.tv/xbmc-audio-goes-hd/

http://kodi.wiki/view/Audio_troubleshooting


----------



## Jetster (May 27, 2015)

Not natively. I just checked I have the most resent Kodi. There is no option for TrueHD. I tried playing a DTS-HD file and it plays a DTS. This is new because before it would'nt even play it at all. But anyway you must have a add on installed or I'm missing something. I know they have been working on this though.

I have to look at this more closely when I get time


----------



## lemkeant (May 27, 2015)

Dalkamyr said:


> Big thanks for the instructions: here's more info:
> 
> I'm using the Marantz sr5008. I have an HDMI cable running from gt 720 nvidia card to marantz receiver. from the receiver I have another hdmi cable going to the HDTV. The file format (audio format) shows up as DTS in "mediainfo" but should show DTS HD
> 
> I'm using VLC media to play my movie on my HTPC, although I intend to use kodi in the near future (I haven't been done optimizing and setting up kodi)



If I were you, I'd use either MPC or something like PowerDVD. VLC wont support HD audio. I do use Kodi and it's pretty awesome, but I have it on a rooted Amazon FireTV. No HD audio on those. 

If you do use Kodi, you have to make sure the audio settings are set to passthrough in settings. Kodi wont be able to decode it internally, but it can pass it to something that can (your Marantz)


----------



## Dalkamyr (May 28, 2015)

lemkeant said:


> If I were you, I'd use either MPC or something like PowerDVD. VLC wont support HD audio. I do use Kodi and it's pretty awesome, but I have it on a rooted Amazon FireTV. No HD audio on those.
> 
> If you do use Kodi, you have to make sure the audio settings are set to passthrough in settings. Kodi wont be able to decode it internally, but it can pass it to something that can (your Marantz)



Yeah I have already set it to "passthrough" in Kodi. So If I understood you correctly:
*If I have a DTS HD master audio file (within a movie file) and I try to "pass it through" to my Marantz receiver, I SHOULDN'T use VLC media but use something like KODI correct?*

*In other words: VLC media player CANNOT Passthrough audio tracks to the Marantz receiver correct?*


----------



## lemkeant (May 28, 2015)

Yes, 100% correct. Regardless of the setting, VLC won't pass HD Audio.

If you're trying to not use Kodi's player and use something as external, use MPC with MadVR. Its pretty darn good. The Kodi player is very solid though


----------

